# Mountain biker taken out by a red hartebeest



## zizou (10 Oct 2011)

In South Africa

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M[/media]



I almost crashed into a deer once (ended up crashing into a tree instead as i avoided it) but it wasn't anywhere near as spectacular as this!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Oct 2011)

Blimey!


----------



## lukesdad (10 Oct 2011)

That was pretty spectacular.


----------



## funnymummy (10 Oct 2011)

Blimey...makes the wandering labradors on our paths look quite tame!


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Oct 2011)

that happens to me all the time .... but with kamikazee squirels.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2011)

A group of riders were taken out yesterday in a cyclo-cross race in Bourne Woods by a deer.


----------



## Thompson (17 Oct 2011)

Wow, that is some story to tell the grand-kids. Looked rather painful.


----------



## mr Mag00 (17 Oct 2011)

the guy with the camera needs some fauna id lessons, that is not a holy cow! 

on alighter note that was a deliberate attack from the animal see the way it jumps to put the head into the attack.


----------

